# Experience letter for multiple designations in same company



## aushopeful (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi,
I am a software developer with 8 years of experience. Most of my experience was in same company where I had different designations in different countries. My question is about experience letter format.

Should roles and responsibilities be mentioned against each designation/location separately
Or
Only one bulleted paragraph is enough for all designations? 

ACS sample letter shows only one bulleted paragraph and a table of different designations. But few of the places, it is also mentioned that detailed description of roles and responsibilities is required. So I am confused.

My roles and responsibilities were similar in all these designations with just varying complexity of work.

Thanks for your time in reading my question.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

There really isn't a format as such. If your duties were the same, you can just say that in the letter (for all of the designations below, the duties were:...)

If they duties were different for some of them, you can separately mention them. The point is to get across all designations and duties across - the specific representation of these facts is immaterial.


----------



## aushopeful (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you, ag2015. It was really helpful.


----------

